# Amplificador de 75W para guitarra



## manu_sonata (Dic 20, 2008)

hola a todos
necesito algun amplificador de 75W para guitarra que ande y que tenga buen desempeño
si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria demasiado

gracias de antemano


----------



## crimson (Dic 22, 2008)

A ver si éste puede ser útil. Es un poco antiguo, pero tiene un desempeño aceptable y un costo bajo. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Dic 22, 2008)

Siguen los archivos de las placas (1)


----------



## crimson (Dic 22, 2008)

Siguen los archivos de las placas (2)


----------



## rodro09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola, que buen amplificador.. aparte de todo muy sencillo.. lo que necesito saber es el esquematico si no lo tienes.. porque quiero saber exactamente como van ubicados todos los componentes, ya estan en un archivo en tu post, pro quiero asegurarme para no montarlo y despues deprimirme cuando no me ande.. jajajaja. Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## crimson (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola rodro09, el preset de 50K está en la entrada del amplificador de potencia, es para regular el máximo volumen que pueda dar la etapa de salida. No te preocupes, sé de un par que lo han armado con buenos resultados. Los esquemáticos están posteados más arriba, los archivos terminados con "brd" son los de circuito impreso, sol terminados en "sch" son esquemáticos y los terminados en "cmp" es la disposición de los componentes. Cualquier consulta pregunte nomás, trataremos de ayudarlo. Saludos C


----------



## chacarock (Ago 12, 2009)

hola Crimson, tenes idea de la marca de ese amplificador, en realidad lo que mas me estaba interesando era el pre y la distorsiom, 

un saludo


----------



## crimson (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola Chacarock, el preamplificador es la versión "light" de un Fender transistorizado que fue popular hace unos años, no te sabría decir el modelo y el amplificador de potencia es la versión reforzada del "amplificador de 40 Watt" que podés encontrar en
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...or-de-audio-40-w&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Yo armé uno para el hijo de un amigo y conozco un par que lo han armado, no es un Marshall Plexi, pero por lo poco que cuesta armarlo (sale muchísimo menos que cualquier "Garca-Vox" barato) es absolutamente rendidor. Conmigo trabaja un guitarrista (tiene un VOX de verdad) y lo aprobó como primer equipo para un violero. Saludos C


----------



## alogra248 (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola crimson,de casualidad existe el pcb del pre identificado con el id 13286,te lo agradeceria por que pienso armarlo,gracias


----------



## FavioS35 (May 19, 2011)

algo bueno?, aca te dejo algo que probé hace un tiempo atras : 

http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps/20w_preamp.gif

este preamplificador funciona muy  bien. 

exelente calidad, bajo ruido aunque el drive no es muy bueno (no lo uso), aunque he pensado modificarlo y no he tenido (aun no tengo) tiempo por motivos que me mantienen alejado de las cosas que mas me apasionan (la electronica y la guitarra). utiliza fuente simetrica +/-15V.

en limpio, tiene una calidad comparable en mi experiencia con twines Fender o Marshall solidos, incluso mas calidad en algunas series mini =) (teniendo en cuenta que he probado muchos twines, pero armado pocos, por que soy mas guitarrista que electronico).

PD, traduce y revisa,  hay varios proyectos interesantes en la pagina


----------



## nico delmar (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias _crimson_, simple y económico: justo lo que andaba buscando. Estoy por empezarlo, solo que esos MJ15015 tienen mala fama, se podrán reemplazar por otros mas fiables?
Saludos.

_Ya me lo respondí: 2N3773 ó 2SD424_


----------



## nico delmar (Ago 16, 2011)

Ya tengo todas los componentes en mano, mañana comienzo a construirlo. 

Me quedan unas pequeñas dudas, hijas de mi ignorancia : En la etapa de potencia hay dos presets, uno de 50k en la entrada de la señal y otro de 500: ¿qué función cumplen?

Otra: ¿es necesario poner disipadores en los reguladores 7812 y 7912, o en algún otro transistor, además de los de salida?

Almas caritativas del foro, apiadense de mi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

No veo esos presets en la etapa de potencia  !

Ver el archivo adjunto 13284


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 17, 2011)

en el esquema de la placa del amplificador dice preset de 500 ohms.


----------



## nico delmar (Ago 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No veo esos presets en la etapa de potencia  !



Si lo miras bien, DOSMETROS, sobre el centro de la imagen hay un preset de 500 en paralelo con un par de diodos, y es el que me trae las dudas de como setearlo correctamente.

(el otro no figura en el esquemático, pero si en el impreso, está inmediatamente antes de la entrada de la señal, asi que supongo que es para regular eso mismo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh si , tienen razón , no lo vi . . . como le faltaba la flechita . . . 

1) - El preset de 500 ohms que está con esos 4 díodos es para fijar el Bias (la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida , en unos 40 mA).

Eso se mide con el tester seteado para medir Adc en serie entre el colector del primer MJ15015 y el B+ . . .  pero es algo peligroso.
Más facil es medir la caida de tensión (voltaje) en las dos resistencias juntas de 0,47ohms . Calculás por ley de Ohm cual será la tensión que caiga en una resistencia de 0,94 ohm atravesada por una corriente de 0,040 Ampere.

2) - Si hay un preset antes de la entrada . . .  eso es el potenciómetro de volumen , o puede ser un preset para limitar la señal de entrada , si es que la salida del pre es muy alta.

3) - Si hubiera un preset en la polarización del par diferencial de entrada , eso sería para regular el Offset , o sea que la salida de parlante (sin señal y con la entrada en corto) te de 0 Volt ( o la mitad de la tensión de alimentación si se tratara de alimentación simple)

Saludos !


----------



## nico delmar (Ago 17, 2011)

Fuerte y claro! 

Grazie


----------



## lw3eiv (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola Amigos.
Estas son las fotos de mi audi'70 con componentes discretos y muy faciles de reperir, el proyecto es de Guillermo Necco al cual le doy las gracias por el envio y la asistencia tecnica durante el montaje y test.
Usado en tres conciertos de una hora cada uno, con exelentes resultados.


Audi'70 in concert


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 2, 2014)

disulpen por revivir este post pero tengo una duda con respecto al pre de dejo crimson donde va el relee no tendria que ser uno normal cerrado para cambiar de guitarra limpia a distorsionada o es como si fuera un mute y cuando lo accione las dos señales,  la limpia y la distorsionada se suman gracias y espero que me aya explicado bien


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> donde va el relee no tendria que ser uno normal cerrado para cambiar de guitarra limpia a distorsionada o es como si fuera un mute y cuando lo accione las dos señales,  la limpia y la distorsionada se suman



Hola chinoelvago, no se suman, el relay está puesto como conmutador, cuando se "pega" al pisar el pedal, la entrada va al canal distorsionado y cuando se suelta (el relay queda en reposo) selecciona el canal limpio:
Ver el archivo adjunto 13285
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 2, 2014)

listo gracias a trabajar me gusta como suena va en el video  un lastima que no se como sonara distorsionado cuando lo tenga subo un video


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2014)

Dale chinoelvago, incluso unos amigos de Azul lo llegaron a hacer comercialmente, con bastante éxito. Esperamos el video del sonido distorsionado.
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 3, 2014)

una consulta hay al algun problema si lo alimento con +-15


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> una consulta hay al algun problema si lo alimento con +-15



Si te referís al preamplificador solamente no hay ningún problema, ahora si usás esa tensión para el amplificador no te va a alcanzar, tendrías que hacer alguno con TDA2050 o similar.

Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 3, 2014)

Si lo decia por los operacionales habia leido por ahi que  era mejor 15+- me parece que era cacho igual gracias por la etapa de potencia pensaba en un 
clase a que esta en este foro


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2014)

¿Clase A para un ampli de guitarra? Los clase A son una estufa y necesitan un transformador pesado, aparte del poco rendimiento... ¿Para qué querés un clase A (que lo justifico en un audiófilo) si vas a usar un canal distorsionado? Usá algún AB que te caiga simpático que igual va a distorsionar menos que tu guitarra.
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 4, 2014)

dale tengo hecho el sinclaer que hizo  quercus con control de bias y offset y un rotel de mariano pense que era mejor el clase A de 20w que decian que era lo mas parecido alas valvulas por eso lo decia igual gracias


----------



## crimson (Ago 5, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> ... pense que era mejor el clase A de 20w que decian que era lo mas parecido a las valvulas ...



chinoelvago, fijate que hay varios amplificadores de guitarra y bajo que usan este circuito (Crate, Ampeg),es AB y "melodioso como uno de válvulas"...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973

Sludos C


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 5, 2014)

si ese lo tengo entre ceja y ceja para cuando tenga un poco ,mas de tiempo


----------

